# Mama Blue's blue eyed twins



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Went to the barn to feed my bottle baby this morning and Mama Blue had delivered a boy. After getting ready for work my little boy and I went back to check in her and she had delivered a girl. This was her 3rd kidding but 1st time with twins. Mama and babies are doing well.






















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful babies! Love their coloring! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats  Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

beautiful, love the blue eyes


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Such cuties!!!! Congrats!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Awww, so cute! I love the last picture - the baby seems to be yelling "Hey, don't take pictures of me in my birthday suit!" LOL

What breed are your goats? I have a blue-eyed interest as I am experimenting with a blue-eyed buck.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Those eyes sure do pop! Congrats on the beautiful babies!!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

They are Nigerian Dwarfs


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Very cute babies, congrats


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How cute!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

so cute! congratulations


----------

